# Arduino IDE package - Errors...



## kodcode (Jun 22, 2022)

Hello.

Following https://wiki.freebsd.org/Arduino I installed the `arduino` package,
and add the user to the `dialer` group.

I get the following error when launching `arduino`:

```
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no rxtxSerial in java.library.path: [/usr/local/arduino/lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib] thrown while loading gnu.io.RXTXCommDriver
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no rxtxSerial in java.library.path: [/usr/local/arduino/lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib]
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:2670)
    at java.base/java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:830)
    at java.base/java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1873)
    at gnu.io.CommPortIdentifier.<clinit>(CommPortIdentifier.java:161)
    at processing.app.Editor.populateSerialMenu(Editor.java:964)
    at processing.app.Editor.buildToolsMenu(Editor.java:693)
    at processing.app.Editor.buildMenuBar(Editor.java:478)
    at processing.app.Editor.<init>(Editor.java:205)
    at processing.app.Base.handleOpen(Base.java:709)
    at processing.app.Base.handleOpen(Base.java:674)
    at processing.app.Base.handleNew(Base.java:570)
    at processing.app.Base.<init>(Base.java:310)
    at processing.app.Base.main(Base.java:199)
```

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 22, 2022)

kodcode said:


> Error: no rxtxSerial in java.library.path: [/usr/local/arduino/lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib] thrown while loading gnu.io.RXTXCommDriver Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no rxtxSerial in java.library.path: [/usr/local/arduino/lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib]


settings files are not aligned correctly, there are conflicts with other libraries


----------



## astyle (Jun 22, 2022)

kodcode said:


> no rxtxSerial


That's the class that needs to be found and manually added to Java Library Path. That class should be part of the Arduino package you installed. If not, then the Arduino package will need to be compiled, and you'll need a working Java installation to do that.

In the past, I tried to play with with some stuff that required Java, and yeah, that's the usual logic to follow when troubleshooting errors like what OP describes.


----------



## kodcode (Jun 22, 2022)

Vadim Alexandrov said:


> settings files are not aligned correctly, there are conflicts with other libraries


And how do I go about this?

Directions/Instructions appreciated. Thanks


----------



## astyle (Jun 22, 2022)

kodcode said:


> And how do I go about this?
> 
> Directions/Instructions appreciated. Thanks


Java's official documentation is a good start. No, it's not part of FreeBSD documentation, you'll have to connect some dots and adapt Linux-based instructions. I haven't messed with this in a LONG time, but this is where I'd start if I were to add a custom class to Java Classpath.


----------



## kodcode (Jun 22, 2022)

astyle said:


> Java's official documentation is a good start. No, it's not part of FreeBSD documentation, you'll have to connect some dots and adapt Linux-based instructions. I haven't messed with this in a LONG time, but this is where I'd start if I were to add a custom class to Java Classpath.


A `pkg delete arduino && pkg install arduino` helped.
Even though, I have no clue why...


----------



## hselasky@ (Jul 28, 2022)

If you have both openjdk11 and openjdk8 installed at the same time this will happen.


```
pkg info | grep jdk
openjdk11-11.0.15+10.1         Java Development Kit 11
openjdk8-8.332.09.1_1          Java Development Kit 8
```


----------

